# Alpha Female Hates other Dogs



## GoldenLover12 (May 30, 2008)

We have a 3 year old golden who when we take her to the park, she always gets in fights with other dogs (mainly males). She seems only interested in playing with the tennis ball and if we let her run around on her own that when the problems arise. We recently went on vacation and she got into a fight with another alpha female and tore her nose. Fortunately they are our friends and their dog too caused injury to ours.

She is not the alpha in our home and is very submissive when people are around, but when she is around other dogs she seems irritated, on edge and aggressive. She HATES when male dogs come up behind her and try to "hump" her.

Any suggestions on what to do? I want to let her run around and know that there won't be an issue or vet bills that I will have to pay for when she attacks another dog!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

A breeder on this forum told me a female dog will most likely try to "Rip the face off" of a male dog that tries to mount her if shes not ready. Could this be some of what youre facing? Is she spayed? Just a thought..


----------



## GoldenLover12 (May 30, 2008)

Yes she is spayed- she snips back at them when they come up behind her. She isn't as aggressive with females, but if its another alpha type, then they have issues.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

My Holly doesn't like to be sniffed or humped. She gets real snarly and has a loud aggitated bark when it happens. I always let the other owners know in advance that she doesn't tolerate it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My Gunner is a male but doesn't like other dogs he doesn't know sometimes. I tried training but even when they mind you, you can't change their true personality.
We pretty much avoid other dogs we don't know. We go for walks and play in our own yard but are always vigilent of other dogs. You can't rely on their owners to rein them in either. I always am proactive to move Gunner and avoid the other dogs.
We don't go to dogparks.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

For what it's worth my alpha female is almost exactly the same. The only dogs she can be around are totally submissive dogs and just as you mentioned if a male tries anything on her it's game on. I'm just real careful how I introduce and let her interact with other dogs.


----------

